# Auto zip file within VBA



## KeythStone (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello to all,

So far I've:

written VBa code in outlook to allow emails to be sent from Access without having to point to the "send" button.

written VBA code in Access to send emails.

NOW, almost there.  

What I need:

to be able to archive and password protect certain attachments in said emails. The password is always the same, so are the attachments in the same path everytime.

There was a forum thread which had code using Windows Shell (http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/forums/en-US/isvvba/thread/0263175a-351d-443e-813a-3205d6a9a42d/)
But someone stated they couldn't unzip the file. so...

Any ideas on zipping a file be it within Outlook or Access or...

Thanks,
KeythStone


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's some zip stuff. Dave
http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17357


----------

